# Best/easiest way to attach tubes?



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought about drilling a hole, but upon asking a helpful member he informed me as its lower grade plywood it may snap, And it doesn't have a metal core. I will be attaching thera band red for plinking


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

i used a ball in hole method for a while...but then the ball slipped and the bands snapped back. still use it, though the african wrap method or the bend around methods are my go to.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

liamvswild32 said:


> i used a ball in hole method for a while...but then the ball slipped and the bands snapped back. still use it, though the african wrap method or the bend around methods are my go to.


I wont be able to drill a hole as its a small catty.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

iindividual said:


> liamvswild32 said:
> 
> 
> > i used a ball in hole method for a while...but then the ball slipped and the bands snapped back. still use it, though the african wrap method or the bend around methods are my go to.
> ...


yeah just go with the tubes wrapping around the forks. it always works for me. anic:


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

liamvswild32 said:


> iindividual said:
> 
> 
> > liamvswild32 said:
> ...


Any pictures / guides? 
Thanks!


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

iindividual said:


> liamvswild32 said:
> 
> 
> > iindividual said:
> ...


ummm...imagine it like tabs, but instead of looping around the tab, the tube loops around the fork.

yeah brb w/ a vid


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

ya know im completely dumb founded by the image posting system


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I do what most people do to attach flatbands. Over the top with something to tie it. Only problem is that you're probably going to need to tie it on with more material than normal due to it being tubes.


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

another method is gypsy tabs, always possible with any cordage and leather materials for tabs.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of clamps these days :


----------



## liamvswild32 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> I'm a huge fan of clamps these days:


yeah ive found though that they take time and more tools to make


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

African wrap? (Use a lot of wrap and keep going quite a ways down the fork.) To quote one of the masters (flatband)

*African Wrap*​
a method of attaching rubber to the posts where the rubber is run down the front of the posts to the base of the prongs.Then leather strips or strong cord is wrapped all the way around and up until it reaches the tops of the posts. A very secure way but a long sling is needed.

http://www.slingshots.com/html/slingshot-catapult-glossary.html


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I like that slingshot Hrawk posted..Nice video..Where can you buy a slingshot like that Hrawk posted..just asking is all~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe ask Hrawk


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jack Kohler makes/sells similar:
www.supershooting.com


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

MontieGear, too
www.montiegear.com


----------

